# الان00تعلم كل شئ عن الtotal station



## زيدان26 (25 مارس 2006)

يقوم هذا البرنامج بتعليم المستخدم كيفية استثمار جهاز المحطة الكاملة (Total Station)، والتعامل معه بسهولة ومرونة عالية. تم اختيار جهاز Leica TC 307 لإجراء هذا العرض، علماً أن مبدأ العمل هو نفسه لكافة أجهزة المحطة الكاملة، إنما يكون الاختلاف في بعض البرمجيات الإضافية وواجهات التطبيق. 
المؤلف: الدكتور المهندس معن حبيب 
كلية الهندسة المدنية، قسم الهندسة الطبوغرافية، جامعة دمشق
الحجم: 3.79 ميجابايت 
http://www.cadmagazine.net/download...load.php?id=149


----------



## abd83 (25 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
و الله يا زميل الوصلة مو شغالة ممكن تتاكد من الوصلة و ترد تكتبا 
لانو موضوع مهم كتير
و الله يعطيك العافية سلف


----------



## سيف بن ذي يزن (26 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم
حول استخدام هذا الرابط وانشاء الله سعمل معك بشكل جيد
http://www.cadmagazine.net/downloads/view.php?cat=16&start=0

والله الموفق


----------



## من اكون (26 مارس 2006)

مشكور جدا 

ملف مفيد و الله بارك الله فيك


----------



## زيدان26 (26 مارس 2006)

سيف بن ذي يزن قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حول استخدام هذا الرابط وانشاء الله سعمل معك بشكل جيد
> http://www.cadmagazine.net/downloads/view.php?cat=16&start=0
> 
> والله الموفق



مشكو اخونا م/سيف وهذه فعلا هي الوصله الصحيحه لك كل الشكر


----------



## زيدان26 (26 مارس 2006)

من اكون قال:


> مشكور جدا
> 
> ملف مفيد و الله بارك الله فيك




شكرا اخونا علي مرورك


----------



## mokh (26 مارس 2006)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس على البرنامج الرائع ده


----------



## saka (26 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
هذا الموقع يشرح بالصور كيفية استخدام الجهاز
http://frontpage.et.byu.edu/ce113/on...al_station.htm


----------



## هاله10 (27 مارس 2006)

saka قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذا الموقع يشرح بالصور كيفية استخدام الجهاز
> http://frontpage.et.byu.edu/ce113/on...al_station.htm



السلام عليكم 
ارجو المعذره هذه الوصله لا تعمل


----------



## صالح بارزيق (28 مارس 2006)

الف الف شكر وان شاء الله المزيد


----------



## saka (28 مارس 2006)

عذرا الرابط الصحيح هو

http://frontpage.et.byu.edu/ce113/online/total_station.htm#2


----------



## som3a (28 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس زيدان وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يو القيامه


----------



## مهندس عباس (29 مارس 2006)

بارك اللة في كل المهندسين العاملين ورحمة اللة وبركاتة


----------



## زيدان26 (30 مارس 2006)

mokh قال:


> الف شكر يا بشمهندس على البرنامج الرائع ده





مشكور اخونا mokh علي مرورك الكريم


----------



## زيدان26 (30 مارس 2006)

saka قال:


> عذرا الرابط الصحيح هو
> 
> http://frontpage.et.byu.edu/ce113/online/total_station.htm#2




مشكور اخونا saka علي الاضافه الجميله والمهمه


----------



## زيدان26 (30 مارس 2006)

som3a قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس زيدان وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يو القيامه[/QUOT
> 
> 
> شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخي ونفعنا الله بما علمنا


----------



## زيدان26 (30 مارس 2006)

صالح بارزيق قال:


> الف الف شكر وان شاء الله المزيد




العفو اخونا صالح وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tanakaa (5 مايو 2007)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## زيزينيا11 (8 مايو 2007)

*لماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااذا*

:76:لماذايقل وجود الفتيات في مجال العمل المساحي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مع العلم ان قوة تحملهن اكبر


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (10 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم مشكور يا باشمهندس علي هذة الاضافة الجملية


----------



## الحسون المدني (27 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي ، وجزاك الله كل الخير.


----------



## jebran (13 مارس 2009)

le lien ne fonctione plus mon ing merci


----------



## منيرالشرفي (3 يونيو 2009)

_كل الروابط لا تعمل معي ارجوكم مزيدا من التوضيح ولكم العا فيه_


----------



## أبوالمعتز (3 يونيو 2009)

أخواني الروابط لا تعمل
أرجو تزويدنا بروابط جديده
لكم مني كل التقدير والأحترام


----------



## عزت محروس (3 يونيو 2009)

مشكور ولكن الروابط لا تعمل بالفعل


----------



## محمدين علي (3 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (4 يونيو 2009)




----------



## elhadi (4 يونيو 2009)

الله يبارك فيك وينصرك مشكووووووور


----------



## سميلات70 (5 يونيو 2009)

الرجاء كتاب عن التوتل ستيشن نوع توبكون بالعربي


----------



## specimen (5 يونيو 2009)

ممكن رابط جديد ليتسنى لنا تحميل الملف


----------



## محمد عوض ابو (5 يونيو 2009)

زيزينيا11 قال:


> :76:لماذايقل وجود الفتيات في مجال العمل المساحي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مع العلم ان قوة تحملهن اكبر


 بالنسبة لشغل المساحة البنات لاتتحمل مايتحمله الراجل المساح اصلا هو رجل الصحراء


----------



## المقري 2 (6 يونيو 2009)

الرجاء من اي عضو في الموقع ارسال شرح حول كيفية استعمال totel station على الايميل [email protected] وشكرا


----------



## specimen (6 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو ان يكون الجميع بخير
ممكن رفع الشرح على موقع رفع اخر يتسنى تحميله بسهوله
بانتظار الشرح مجددا


----------



## بدر علي يحي (10 مايو 2016)

ياهندسة مااشتغلش عندي وانا محتاجة الله يجزيكم خير افيدوني


----------



## بدر علي يحي (10 مايو 2016)

:69::69::69::80::80::80::80::80:


----------

